# Happy camper...



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wanted to share my enthusiasm for my new pair of PB12-NSD. I've been in this hobby for app. 3 years. My very first sub was a 6.5 inch monster from a Craig HTIB...:unbelievable:. Then, an 8 inch monster from an RCA HTIB... yah, I know.

But reading forums and getting more knowledge made me want more. So I decided to order 2 Polk PSW10. Descent little subs but left me wanting more.

So I decided to order 2 Bic F12. WOW, what a difference. I thought I was in heaven. Good subs, but I didn't care much for the look so I got myself 2 Premier Acoustics PA-120. Very nice looking subs with excellent performance for such a low price point.

Of course, being in this hobby (or any other hobby), you always want more. With my wife's blessing, and much research, I took the plunge and decided to go with SVS. Being in Canada, my choices are somewhat limited and was recommended Sonicboomaudio. I was tempted to go with another ID sub cie because it was actually a little less (tax, shipping, duties inc.) then comparables from SVS.

Still, it was strongly recommended to me to go with SVS and Sonicboomaudio as keeping it in house (Canada) could save me lots of aggravation in the future.

So I oredered 2 PB12-NSD. All I can say is :yikes:and :bigsmile:. Couldn't be happier with the sub and the store I purchased them from. 

My room isn't really big, app.3000ish cubic feet. After a few weeks, I noticed some white powder on the furniture and the equipment. I dind't think much of it. Watched a few more movies, noticed more powder. One day I was on my couch reclined all the way back chilling out and noticed that I could see the sheetrock everywhere on my ceiling clearly?...Yes, the white powder residue was the joint compoud eroding away. I also noticed that in bass heavy movie scenes that my light fixture was moving alot. I put 2 and 2 together and popped in Tron Legacy and what do you know, it was snowing joint compound. Now that's what I call pressurizing a room

Also, after a few weeks, one of the subs starting exhibiting issues. Just my luck. Contacted Sonicboom, and after a few emails and phone conversation deducted it was the amp. Less then 48hrs after my first email to Sonicboom, a new amp was at my door with returning package for the old one. Now that's service I will take to the bank with me.

cheers


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's one hek of an odyssey for just 3 years. About the only place you have left to go is a pair of Captivators, but they would probably end up creating a skylight where your ceiling used to be...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

This guy sounds like he'll be utilizing SVS' 1 year trade up policy for some ultras in the near future.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for posting your impressions - love the white powder part!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

theJman said:


> That's one hek of an odyssey for just 3 years. About the only place you have left to go is a pair of Captivators, but they would probably end up creating a skylight where your ceiling used to be...


in due time...in due time



JBrax said:


> This guy sounds like he'll be utilizing SVS' 1 year trade up policy for some ultras in the near future.


It has already crossed my mind I must admit.



ALMFamily said:


> Thanks very much for posting your impressions - love the white powder part!


I'm not sure if it's directly related to the subs or the light fixture rattling so much that it transfers to the sheetrock in turn to the compound. I haven't fixed it yet. I'm going to start a thread in the "home theater system" forum and will post some pics of my ceiling:gulp:


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I posted a few pics of my ceiling with less joint compound then before...the link is in my sig.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

:rofl: :hsd:

That is too funny!


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

My :hissyfitwife) didn't think so at first. I had to put some damping material between the light fixture and the ceiling (reluctantly as when the fixture moved with heavy LFE scenes, it created a cool effect due to the way it reflected on all the wall around the MLP). Also, I have a propane stove in the room, before I watch something I take the top covers off. And I had to put some foam strips around the 2 doors. Perhaps I'll wait in our new house for dual PB13 Ultras, or Captivators, or Orbit Shifters :gulp:


----------

